# RESULTS SportCast USA Nationals Championship Tournament Oct 18 & 19 0f 2014



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Congratulations to Will Nash for hitting big numbers during adverse conditions.

Masters
Will……………..817.81
Tommy……....778.07
Troy…………...765.62
Steve………...763.00

AAA
Kwang……….…712.56
Bob S………….676.25…..Senior
Don……………..671.75…..Super Senior
Charlie…….625.38…..Senior

AA
Louis…………615.50
John M………606.72…..Senior
John C………596.66
Jimmy……….585.45…..Senior

A
Bob B…………572.02
Min…………….547.92

WB
Candy……….314.29


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanks.

Nice to see Bob Sales is still casting and around. Haven't seen a post from Bob on P&S in awhile.


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Congratulations to Will on the win as well as to the others. Great set of numbers guys and gals .


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Is Charlie Big Brother?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I believe so.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Charlie 625.38 feet

https://www.facebook.com/2064442128...6444212854111/361044854060712/?type=1&theater


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

drumchaser, No. I am Tommy's big brother, well, now just older brother.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Very nice numbers for everyone !!

will there be a video posted somewhere soon of the tournament ??

I just walked off the 800 feet and it is 4 times longer than my driveway !!!!!!


----------



## Kinnakeeter (May 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

Video courtesy of Steve from Brooklyn is here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcjanNNviLM&index=1&list=UUJs0UedEeeUgFBeaaJf8dKA

Regards,
Will Nash


----------



## Kinnakeeter (May 30, 2009)

This is the video from the 2014 Nationals:


----------

